# Toni and Guy



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Wife wanted me to stop looking like a boring old git and told me to get a haircut at Toni and Guy.

My debit card has been cancelled due to someone on the internet using it to buy porn so im using an Amex card at the moment.

I get my haircut and went to pay with Amex and was told they do not accept it. On telling them that I had no other money on me the opening line of the stupid bitch behind the desk was that she was going to call the police. This was literally the FIRST thing she came up with! I was shocked.

I offered to leave my driving licence and go and get the money from home. The manager turned up and refused that and also started talking about calling in the police- by which time she had come from around the corner and LOCKED THE DOOR!!!!

I had not raised my voice or anything. I was just standing there in shock.

In the end (after A LOT of negotiating) I convinced them to hold on to 50 Euros which I had while I went to Lunn Poly and changed some more Euros in to pounds. The bitch was even complaining about THIS! EVEN though I was leaving her with MORE cash than I owed them - she was unhappy and unwilling to work with me to solve the problem. In fact she wanted me to leave my WALLET with her even though I had just told her that I had been the victim of debit card fraud. She could not see why I would not leave it with her.

Bottom line? Hope she see's the error of her ways and becomes a nicer person (it's ramadan and im trying to be charitable - please respond to my post with what you think I should have written instead).

The worst bit of the whole experience was not being able to get a word in edge ways, and having to suffer her stupid comments while I was talking to the manager who was equally idiotic 

how did i feel? embarassed, angry and frustrated.

one of the worst retail experiences I have ever suffered.  I had not help from the staff in the shop - only threats.

W.

p.s. still left a tip for the girl who cut my hair - figured it was not her fault.


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeh sorry toni & Guy goes with Hello, Now, okay and all things "trendy"
You don't have to pay the earth for style.
Sorry for you that your local has fools for managers and staff. No excuse just goes to show what a shallow world we live in - not for the cut but that they think everyone dishonest.
51st state and all that.........


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I hope that you have , at least sent a very strong letter to there head office.

This type of behavior is totally unnessasary, and a complete disgrace.

I can understand that they must get people coming in trying to con them, but the attitude they displayed was over the top.
After all you had tried to pay.

Anyway bet you wont go there again in a hurry.
Find a proper hairdresser, Where is Kingcutter when you need him." Mark can you hear me ".


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear you had to go through what can only be described as a horrendous time but look on the bright side - when you get to be as old as me you can do what I do and get your wife to cut your hair because when your as bald as a coot it doesn't matter ;D

Had mine cut today and the price was to make her a cup of tea 

Graham


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I hope that you have , at least sent a very strong letter to there head office.
> 
> This type of behavior is totally unnessasary, and a complete disgrace.
> 
> ...


hi carol
yes i think this is totally unexceptable although i don't charge t&g prices i still have one of the best barber shops in lancs,and at the end of the day i am sorry to say these muppets charge the earth and treat you like a second class citizen i have plenty of people that have forgot there wallets just had a laugh about it and they have come back with the cash.

www.thomsonsbarbershop.com
discount for tt owners


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I hope they gave you a 'Monkey Magic' hair cut like your avatar. 8)
I'm always getting my AMEX rejected in shops that only take VISA. The assistants look at me like I've got CCJ's or something. The shame. 
If you want to take it further you could try this email address, see what kind of reaction you get. [email protected]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Jesus christ I can't belive how you were treated! And even having told them you were a victim of CC fraud they could have been a little more sympathetic towards you. That is really terrible.
Yeah right.. perfect way to treat a customer .... NOT :-/. I take it you won't be going back there Wintermute. Spread the news that they have head lice going round in the salon BIG TIME .


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Toni and Guy is a chain. Get a letter of complaint off to head office off ASAP and copy it to the editor of your local newspaper. You might get the offer of a free haircut out of it ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Amir,

I think they had a lot of bad experiences in the past and they got very defensive and impolite from the beginning.

You should write to their head office at once to complain. This was really awful. 

I guess you are not going back for a second hair cut.

I have never been to Tony and Guy but I really hate them because my wife went and it is so overpriced. At least did they give you a nice cut?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Or did you walk out like this [smiley=bulb2.gif]... kind of bald LOL


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

its a bit of a rip off toni and guy is 
used to goto the one in canary wharf until i found a much better and cheaper alternative nearby!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

The haircut I got was no better than one I could have got for much less money. This is primarily because I got it cut quite short - so it's basically a standard cut. I really went because I thought they might give me some ideas on how to get it cut it that were different to what I normally get.

I will write to their head office to complain about their totally over the top behaviour and lack of respect for their customers. However, even if i were offered a free haircut (which I think would be very unlikely), I would not accept it. I will never set foot in one of their shops again.

W.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Should have let them call the police.

Whilst phoning Toni and Guy head office on your mobile to raise the situation with them.

Oh and then smashed the fire alarm to get them open the door. 

Or picked up some scissors and threatened to go "postal"

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Technically, you were in breach of the law by obtaining services without clear means to pay for them. A retailer not accepting Amex or Visa does not clear your legal duty to have available sufficient funds at the time service was carried out.

That said, yours was not an unusual situation and the heavy-handed approach of the cashier was completely unacceptable. I have filled up with fuel before without my wallet and the cashier helpfully suggested that I phone my wife, family or friends to get their Switch details over phone to cover my fuel.
Problem solved no embarrasment and everyone happy.

I would not let your treatment go by without complaining at the highest level, naming the girl and demanding a full apology for unecessary emabarassment caused.

I probably would have pushed the bitch to call the cops, whilst I called the local paper...

It's a shame that people are just not trained well or completely lack common sense when dealing with he public whose intentions are generally good.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Wintermute although how they handled the situation was rude & unacceptable I feel that you could have avoided it in the first place :-/

Not that many retailers seem to accept Amex, I have an Amex business card but at least half my expenses have to go on my Visa as the Amex is not excepted a lot of the time.

With this in mind before I start trying to purchase stuff I always check whether the Amex is accepted or not, perhaps you should do the same


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Should have let them call the Police.

You could just see it,

Police "so what happened here then"

Cashier "Well it was at the point that this man pulled out his Amex card we decided to call 999"

Tossers


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Amir

sorry to hear about your horrid experience, make sure your letter goes out recorded delivery.

you would have needed another hair cut if you waited for the police to turn up!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Curved ball Amir:

Now I may be wrong in presuming you are not a white anglo saxon by birth?

Do you think you would have been treated differently buy the cashier if you were?

That might give you the button to push that every business fears in any publicity...

**** luck but in any complaints or any movement of protest in support, keep the TT out of it. It will only reinforce Hairdressing Car stereotypes.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> **** luck but in any complaints or any movement of protest in support, keep the TT out of it. Â It will only reinforce Hairdressing Car stereotypes.


On the contrary, mention the TT so they will accept that you work in the same trade like them. ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

yo dude, this sounds like a load of bollocks!!

First off was there a sign saying they do not accept amex? I do not think you broke any laws, in fact you could probably make their lives hard on them by kicking up a stink that they have no signs saying they do not accept amex. It's similar to a situation in a shop, if you are mopping the floor and a customer slips on the floor. If you have a sign up saying "caution wet floor" then you're not liable, but if you didnt have the sign up then you become liable. I am sure that you could turn the table and make them look at fault for being liable in this situation.

Whichever way mate I normally get my hair cut in T&G but I will be sending them an email saying I will never use their services because of this incident.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Curved ball Amir:
> 
> Now I may be wrong in presuming you are not a white anglo saxon by birth?
> 
> ...


I feel a new flame coming on - _"Playing of the race card"_



> First off was there a sign saying they do not accept amex? I do not think you broke any laws, in fact you could probably make their lives hard on them by kicking up a stink that they have no signs saying they do not accept amex. It's similar to a situation in a shop, if you are mopping the floor and a customer slips on the floor. If you have a sign up saying "caution wet floor" then you're not liable, but if you didnt have the sign up then you become liable. I am sure that you could turn the table and make them look at fault for being liable in this situation.


Horseshit.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps you should just get a haircut like mine and then you'd never have to worry...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Perhaps you should just get a haircut like mine and then you'd never have to worry...


Well he might still want a shave or a wax. 

PS Scary picture.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> Horseshit.


It may be worth a try, I know I would do it. Just got to have a good strategy and back it up with good tactics.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Who's that ugly f****r in that pic again  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Who's that ugly f****r in that pic again Â  Â ;D


Didn't you know that the Belsen Look is in?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PS - it's not actually me ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> PS - it's not actually me Â ;D


You sure?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> PS - it's not actually me Â ;D


Bet it is . Can I lick your head please ;D


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

I was speaking to my hairdresser about T&G, and he said that everyone who goes to T&G are wasting their money because there are only really 2 T&G's in the country...... the rest are chains that operate under the T&G name. Basically, the T&G that you go to was most likely "joe bloggs hair salon" which has been taken over by the T&G name. The same staff work there, but charge the higher prices!

You'd probably be better off (financially) if you went to your friendly neighbourhood hairdresser.

Also, he said that T&G salons work on commission, so they alsways end up trying to sell you expensive hair products!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I was speaking to my hairdresser about T&G, and he said that everyone who goes to T&G are wasting their money because there are only really 2 T&G's in the country...... the rest are chains that operate under the T&G name. Â Basically, the T&G that you go to was most likely "joe bloggs hair salon" which has been taken over by the T&G name. Â The same staff work there, but charge the higher prices!
> 
> You'd probably be better off (financially) if you went to your friendly neighbourhood hairdresser.
> 
> Also, he said that T&G salons work on commission, so they alsways end up trying to sell you expensive hair products!


mostly true but the franchise shops do have to do t&g training


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

A haircut is a haircut IMO.

Here is my homepage: http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/theoffice/g ... ndex.shtml


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> mostly true but the franchise shops do have to do t&g training


Do they get trained in how to sell products to unsuspecting customers?!!! ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I had the product pitch too. I told the girl that I had bought some Toni and Guy stuff from boots already and she proceeded to tell me that the stuff you get in boots is total shite as it is over 50% water. I asked her why Tony and Guy were willing to put their name on it then and she just continued to try to push the in-store products.

i think the whole 'hair' industry is a rip off. However, what are you going to do? I went to a barbers last time round and came out looking mishaped conker.

W


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> i think the whole 'hair' industry is a rip off. Â However, what are you going to do? Â I went to a barbers last time round and came out looking mishaped conker.
> 
> W


I disagree! My local place doesn't rip me off!! Other salons such as T&G, Sean hanna etc are a rip off though.

Anyways, all this aside, did you like your new hairstyle?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> I disagree! My local place doesn't rip me off!! Other salons such as T&G, Sean hanna etc are a rip off though.
> 
> Anyways, all this aside, did you like your new hairstyle?


It's the same as all the other haircuts I have had really - except for the conker cut from the mens barber I had last time.

So, it's an ok haircut. However, they were not able to give me any new ideas. That's probably down to my hair type which tends to go vertical when I grow it.


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> Â That's probably down to my hair type which tends to go vertical when I grow it.


I know the feeling! Just use hard wax and you'll be able to control it  (PS: i'm not trying to do a sales pitch ;D)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

"That girl is wearing Harmony Hairspray." [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

i feel like a puff now 

strangely, this is a nice feeling. I feel liberated talking about my hair.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Stop messing about with your wax and gel and scissors and stuff - 0.5 all over is the way forward :

Dave


----------



## master_t (Sep 23, 2002)

> Stop messing about with your wax and gel and scissors and stuff - 0.5 all over is the way forward Â :
> 
> Dave


I did that once..... looked like a right plum though so I don't think i'll be doing that again!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Stop messing about with your wax and gel and scissors and stuff - 0.5 all over is the way forward :
> 
> Dave


Yeah I used to do that. Made me look nails. 
Problem was my girfriend kept playing with it which was really annoying so I grew it back eventually. Got a bit of a mop now.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So, it's an ok haircut. Â However, they were not able to give me any new ideas. Â That's probably down to my hair type which tends to go vertical when I grow it.


The vertical hair is so much in fashion...all the teenagers have this cut even the pop idol tit! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah I used to do that. Made me look nails.
> Problem was my girfriend kept playing with it which was really annoying so I grew it back eventually. Got a bit of a mop now.


Why didn't you offer her something else to suck play with! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Stop messing about with your wax and gel and scissors and stuff - 0.5 all over is the way forward Â :
> 
> Dave


I am told the gents way is 1/2 to 3/4" all over *but* it must be finger cut all over with with scissors and most definately *not* clippers which are strictly for lazy folk, hooligans and Austrialian sheep farmers.

Apparently this gives hair texture and form but also ability to 'go sleek and smart if needed.

Comments Kingcutter?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I am told the gents way is 1/2 to 3/4" all over *but* Â it must be finger cut all over with with scissors and most definately *not* clippers which are strictly for lazy folk, hooligans and Austrialian sheep farmers.
> 
> Apparently this gives hair texture and form but also ability to 'go sleek and smart if needed.
> 
> Comments Kingcutter?


sounds like a way of getting 30 quid out of you rather than a fiver 
golden rule is always have it washed at the hairdressers so he can see how your hair is in it's normal state rather than gelled or waxed


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> sounds like a way of getting 30 quid out of you rather than a fiver
> golden rule is always have it washed at the hairdressers so he can see how your hair is in it's normal state rather than gelled or waxed


I pay Â£17.50 for a wash and hand job. Seems reasonable. Must get my hair done sometime though.    

What about bouffants, mullets and afros. Are they coming back? ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Stop messing about with your wax and gel and scissors and stuff - 0.5 all over is the way forward :
> 
> Dave


I used to shave my head - got sick of people crossing the road to avoid me or asking me for drugs : I think my goatee beard didn't help  Doesn't kell sport this look by the way?

Garyc - what a coincidence. I have exactly what you describe.

W


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

> I pay Â£17.50 for a wash and *hand job.* Â Seems reasonable. Â Must get my hair done sometime though.
> 
> What about bouffants, mullets and afros. Â Are they coming back? Â ;D


Didn't know T&G offered that kind of service - surely they are cash only . . .


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> I used to shave my head - got sick of people crossing the road to avoid me or asking me for drugs Â : Â I think my goatee beard didn't help  Â Doesn't kell sport this look by the way?
> 
> Garyc - what a coincidence. Â I have exactly what you describe.
> 
> W


I do - except I think I must just look gay rather than 'nails' as I get men crossing the road to be nearer to me.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I do - except I think I must just look gay rather than 'nails' as I get men crossing the road to be nearer to me.


LOL. Avoid greek men


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> I do - except I think I must just look gay rather than 'nails' as I get men crossing the road to be nearer to me.


it's not 'cos you're attractive - it's your magnetic personality


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

HEADLINE //

Bald man reads thread and feels smug. ;D

END//


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

hehe - was about to say - when was the last time u needed a mop chop?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> hehe - was about to say - when was the last time u needed a mop chop? Â


Don't laugh but every week or at the most 2. A number 0 quickly becomes a number 1! That said Â£20 for a set of clippers 6 years ago currently works out at less than 10p a cut. ;D Read it and weep T & G prices!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> LOL. Â Avoid greek men





> What a pile of racist bollocks. How the fuck can you say this?
> 
> You simply have no credibility
> 
> Fuck off twat.


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
                 

How can you be such a racist? :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Don't laugh but every week or at the most 2. A number 0 quickly becomes a number 1! Â That said Â£20 for a set of clippers 6 years ago currently works out at less than 10p a cut. Â ;D Â Read it and weep T & G prices!


and it gets cheaper per cut as time goes on....
just think - if you shaved your stubble everyday, it would have cost you. um. 6 x 365 = lots, divided into Â£20 = not much...

er - less than 1p.

result!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> 
> How can you be such a racist? Â :


How can you be such a TWAT?


----------

